# No power for a month



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

Well im sure if anyone else live in the new orleans area of louisiana, then you can relate. I had to evacuate because of the threat from Hurricaine Katrina. When i got back home from my tank being without power for a lil under a month, it was the most horrid thing i had to find. I scooped out what was laying along the sand bed. The tank has been back running for a lil more than a month now, and all the little things that used to be all over the rock aren't there anymore. Is the only way to get it back is start all over, or can i just get more/new rock?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, yes your going to need to redo everything, wash the stuff good in tap water, and recycle the tank like it's brand new.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry to hear about your tank.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

just wash the tank really good and get just a few more live rocks, maybe even one chunk, the little critters from that live rock will breed and move to your old live rock. U can even use a damsel to cycle the new tank to get it going faster.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the liverock alone should cycle your tank... although you may have SOME live biospira in your tank already from dead and decaying stuff... I would setup your filtration again, fix whatever needs to be fixed, and then after a few days, test the waters by introducing some pure ammonia to the water. See how that goes by testing the water every day and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about your tank...what did you have in it besides liverock?


----------



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

i had a few snails, few hermit crabs, and a 2yr old snowflake eel


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorrry to hear about your tank....AND also the hastle caused by your evacuation. Looks like your going to have to start all over again, sorry.


----------

